# First mount together



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

Been a long time coming getting things rolling to become a taxidermist. But finally everything lined up and I am rolling now. Got this buck put together Saturday, now just babysitting it and adjustments the next couple days and 3 weeks of drying before finish work and paint. Cape was hacked up bad but free.


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

Got all my finish work and paint done yesterday. I think it came out ok for the hacked up free cape I had to work with. There are a few things I will do differently to try and improve my skills. Overall happy though.


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

I had to rebuild the back 1/4 of the top and 1/3 of the lower eye lids on the right eye as they were cut off from the hunter who caped the deer as were both preorbital glands as seen the right was completely gone and a hole about the size of a half dollar.


----------



## JHersh4820 (Oct 26, 2020)

vtbowhntr said:


> View attachment 7276007
> Been a long time coming getting things rolling to become a taxidermist. But finally everything lined up and I am rolling now. Got this buck put together Saturday, now just babysitting it and adjustments the next couple days and 3 weeks of drying before finish work and paint. Cape was hacked up bad but free.


What position is that mount in? Some sort of sneak? Looks good!


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

Semi sneak head up it was a older mackenzie form my buddy had laying around. I did a deer this past weekend on a OTS form and the next will be on a Research Manikins form.


----------



## Buckhustler (Oct 25, 2010)

Good work!!


----------



## Clarkdale17 (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice work! Just out of curiosity how long does a mount usually take to complete?


----------



## Dclayton83 (Nov 6, 2020)

vtbowhntr said:


> View attachment 7276009


Looks awesome


----------



## Zbinau (Nov 28, 2020)

Taxidermy is a busy business it seems like. Just took my buck to one and expected time to get it back was a 1 to 1.5.


----------



## EVIL X (Jul 24, 2008)

How many have you put together? Looks like your on a good start!


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

Got 4 together now, gotta do some finish work next week.


----------



## rileygrohn (Dec 20, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice work


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Solid work!


----------



## Brianmp01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks good!


----------

